# my favorit tank



## "qickshot"

here is my favorite tank. almost everything is from the pond except a couple guppys and gold fish that i kep in there for my piranhas

my new task, keeping this pikral alive. he is kinda small he is the 5th one i put in there. one i put in and never saw again. thats before i had a lid so he might have jumped out but i never saw a body. and i dont think anything in there could have ate him. 2 he got ate by the turtle.... 3 he was found dead with no eyes... 4 witch i thought was goin to live cause he was big was messed up on the way home on the 4x4 and died shortly after he was put in the tank.
View attachment 66044

View attachment 66045


now he is one of my fav. he is a painter turtle who eats all the sunnys and flakes and pellets and worms and well everythin ive tryed
View attachment 66046

View attachment 66047


now these guys r my well kinda pride of the tank. there pretty neat but the best think is no one else has them. black banded sunnys... i got 10-15 maby more but no less. probly more they also dont stay still so its hard to get a closeup i stoped after about 15 shots that were no good.
View attachment 66048

these little catfish are awsome. i would say a need in every tank. they clean and eat everything. there neat to
View attachment 66049

View attachment 66050


this is gary the snail..... doesnt do much slowest snail i ever saw. i caught him wile he was floating....
View attachment 66051


here are my 2 frogs. one is cool he eats everthing. he trys to eat my fingers. the other is gay he doesnt eat and he is about to be piranha food. the first is the cool one
View attachment 66052

View attachment 66053

here are tad poles. this was the second most developed one i have but i gave the other to my teacher. the other ones are just huge with back legs.
View attachment 66054


i dont know what this is. im goin to post a id topic on him i got a few today and it was my first time getting them. if you have any ideal what he is let me know. this will be his id topic for this site.
View attachment 66055


i have other random kinds of sunnys and bluegills like this one there are alot of diff kinds in there i was acualy tryin to get a shot of the catfish behind him. lol
View attachment 66056


there are also other small snails like ram horn snails and other diff kinds of small snails and there are also eals witch i couldnt find at that moment. im sure i forgot other kinds of fish there are just so many
oh yeah and this drift wood i got out of a lake too
View attachment 66057


here is a shot of the whole tank cause u always need a full tank shot
View attachment 66058


im sorry it alot and i hope you like it as much as me


----------



## "qickshot"

since this tpoic is acualy old but new for this site (posted it somwhere else a week ago) there are a few diff things happend
first the pikral died








second i found out the name of the unidentified guy (mudminow)
got rid of gay frog (at pond)
tadpole bearly has tail


----------



## Turbo Ek9

thats an awesome tank.


----------



## piranhasrule

You have some really cool fish there. As im in england i cant really catch and keep anything without having to put them in a pond. I dont think there are many small fish here. But your tank has inspired me so il go out and have a look tomorrow


----------



## "qickshot"

lol you should its pretty fun finding new stuf and thanks every one
i have another pikral and i put him in his own 10 gal tank
and i put a bass in the 20 gal he is cool but i havent seen him eat yet


----------



## Mettle

Very cool fish. I've been getting more interested in natives as of late myself. I just have no idea where I'd go to get any in my area... Big city and all. There's some hills and forest and stuff about 40 mins away by car. Might go there and do some exploring. There's some killi fish there I've been told.


----------



## benJii

damn pretty nice


----------



## MR.FREEZ

think ill do a native tank if i move to alabama


----------



## spec-v

NIce tank love the native theme. I am goin fishin next weekend planin on bringin home a bass for one of my tanks


----------



## Peacock

I bet that tank is an NH3 factory.


----------



## "qickshot"

Peacock said:


> I bet that tank is an NH3 factory.
> [snapback]1074615[/snapback]​


whats the NH3? amonia?
and thanks everyone


----------



## Mettle

MR.FREEZ said:


> think ill do a native tank if i move to alabama
> [snapback]1074592[/snapback]​


That is one of the oddest things I've ever read, lol... So random.


----------



## King Oscar

wow that tank has alot of things in it fish, a turtle, and a frog.
sweet nice tank


----------



## "qickshot"

thanks guys


----------



## Guest

One suggestion. In the full tank shot, one edge isnt supported. Watch out, that is slowly wearing down the silicone. Many tank just fall apart because of this..

--Dan


----------



## "qickshot"

thanks ill try and move it over a little


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Mettle said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> think ill do a native tank if i move to alabama
> [snapback]1074592[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the oddest things I've ever read, lol... So random.
> [snapback]1074653[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









i guess it was , but theres been a bunch of interest in

native tanks lately and the more i see em the more i would like

to start one. and after the move it will be really easy


----------



## Shadow_weaveR

Nice collection of fish and others. must be an amusing tank/s to watch.


----------



## acestro

It is a little crowded, but an impressive group. Great to see continued interest in natives, those banded sunfish are really neat!


----------



## GreenMoray

What's that sort of bigger thing under the middle of the log?


----------



## Guest

Those pickrle are good eating









--Dan


----------



## "qickshot"

GreenMoray said:


> What's that sort of bigger thing under the middle of the log?
> [snapback]1076169[/snapback]​


im not sure what pic your talkin about but its prolly either a catfish or tadpole



DannyBoy17 said:


> Those pickrle are good eating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1076189[/snapback]​


LOL never tryed them before but the only freshwater fish that i can think of that i tryed and liked was crappy bass


----------



## taylorhedrich

Your tank seems a little dirty, or maybe your camera makes the water look "spotty". Is that green algae growin on the side of the tank?








~Taylor~


----------



## "qickshot"

yep i leave it on the back and sides for the snails they arnt doin a good job on it







i think next time i clean the front i might hit the back and sides 2

but anyway meet my freinds,
bass
View attachment 66430

View attachment 66431

and eel
View attachment 66432

lol


----------



## Avatar~God

hahah i love that last shot, with his mouth open like that.


----------



## piranhaqueen

Wow - I love the variety! I keep talking about getting rid of my p's so that I can start a native tank in my 55 gallon!

What size tank is that you have?

Where did you get the eels and the catfish? Did you catch those as well???


----------



## "qickshot"

yeah i caught them i got the eels from a diff place tho i also got a chit load of tiny ones. the eels and bass came from like an overflow thingy where the water flows out of this small lake and there is a small like hole thing there thats about a foot deep and then that runs into a tiny stream about as wide as your screan so anything that gos in there hasto stay in that little hole


----------



## "qickshot"

oh yeah and its a 20 gal long im goin to upgrade when i find a tank for cheap. and another little fact is i got the sand outdoors 2. it was in a stream and i figured it was better then play sand cause it was heavyer

this is what it was before that


----------



## Puff

thats a really cool native tank. great selection of livestock







that tadpole is the most developed one ive seen. crazy...

hey mettle, dont our fish suck? we dont have the nice looking ones that they have down south. our ones have to sacrifice being nice looking, so they can survive the cold winters.lol.


----------



## "qickshot"

Puff said:


> thats a really cool native tank. great selection of livestock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that tadpole is the most developed one ive seen. crazy...
> 
> hey mettle, dont our fish suck? we dont have the nice looking ones that they have down south. our ones have to sacrifice being nice looking, so they can survive the cold winters.lol.
> [snapback]1080349[/snapback]​


lol


----------



## "qickshot"

bump to say goodbye







im puting a sanchezi in there and everthing is gettin out


----------

